# where exactly do these water pump sleeves go?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

I'm building a 400 stroker for my 70 conv and I have a question on where exactly do these water pump sleeve things go. Do they go directly into the timing chain cover and then the divider plate and water pump go over them or do they go between the water pump and divider plate? thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

they go directly into the timing cover 
no sealer
they do have new rubber seals correct?


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes they are brand new. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

70conv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm building a 400 stroker for my 70 conv and I have a question on where exactly do these water pump sleeve things go. Do they go directly into the timing chain cover and then the divider plate and water pump go over them or do they go between the water pump and divider plate? thanks for your help.
> 
> Mike


This image shows where they go. One is inserted already, the other is not.

Bear


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Can you tell me where these rubber seals go? Are they supposed to be used with the sleeves in some way? I put the sleeves in and mounted the water pump then discovered these in the gasket kit. Not sure what they’re for. Thanks for the help. 

Mike


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

bummer

I asked you about those if you had new ones in the sleeves ....

also did you clearance the pump impeller to the plate ?

and do you have a tin or cast impeller ....

tin ones dont cool very well

many cast impellers have been topped and the tops shaved after rebuilds
and dont cool welll also

those go inside the sleeve and mate to the holes in the divider plate .......

Scott


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Def a bummer but no biggee. I’ll just have to pull the water pump off. I thought the seals you spoke of were actually in the sleeves so since they were new I thought I was covered. The water pump is a perf after market and it has a cast impeller. The divider plate is by Tin Indian I think it’s steel. I checked the clearance of the plate prior to install and it was good. Two steps forward one step back. ?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=W256&order_number_e=NDY0NDMyMQ==
&web_access=Y


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Goat Roper said:


> https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=W256&order_number_e=NDY0NDMyMQ==
> &web_access=Y


X2 If you plan on working on your car, the Service Manual should be the first part you ever buy. The cost of it will save you money in the long run and provide the know how in repairing and rebuilding your car. :thumbsup:


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok I’m def a dummy. I just pulled the WP off and the seals are in there. I mentioned that the sleeves were new I guess when you buy them they come with new seals inserted but when I got the gasket kit it had them in there too. ? oh well


----------

